# kids say the darndest things



## nicole (Feb 16, 2005)

What was the funniest thing your kid said or did?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2005)

When my son was 5 we went to a restaurant - he ordered for himself and said he wanted the alblow - I looked at the menu to see if he saw abalone anywhere - I sald, "alblow"??  He said yes, He looked at the waitress again and said I'd like alblow - I told him to show it to me - as he was pointing to it he said see?  It comes with all my favorite things - french fries, hush puppies, coleslaw....(it was "all below")


----------



## nicole (Feb 16, 2005)

This morning my one daughter woke up put her sisters shoes on, my shall and her scarf. Looked at me and said c'mon mom we got to go to the store and get learin ( her big sis ) from school. I said " Virginia it's 8:00 in the morning we are not going anywhere" she looked at me and said " fine, i'll go you stay here, don't move. "  where she gets this stuff I don't know. And to top it off she's only 2 yrs old.


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2005)

Many years ago my younger son, probably almost 2 at the time, had never eaten candy, sweets and especially not chocolate. His older brother had a chocolate chip cookie and apparently wanted to be a "good brother" and gave some to the little one. I walked in to see my little cherub with chocolate smeared all over his mouth.
Calmly I asked him, "did you eat a cookie?"
                    "Nooooooooooooo!"
                               "Well, then, was it good?"
                    "Yessssssssssssss!"


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2005)

When my middle son, who's 14 now, was about 4 he sat patiently while us grown-ups were having a nice little conversation.  The subject of tolieting came up and he proudly said, "My mommy doesn't have a dinky she pees out of her butt"   ..... I thought I was going to pee my pants from laughing so hard.  He's still my little comic today and keeps me on my toes....there's never a dull moment with him around.


----------



## Lugaru (Feb 16, 2005)

Today I was eating at Cappy's (a brazilian pizza place) and a bunch of girls who where at the table behind me where cracking me up. Between trying to see who could burp the loudest and calling each other names (most not suitable for this forum but I was the same at that age) and arguing over how old they are now that they turned 12. I was thinking Man, I cant even remember what 12 was for me...

Btw Sizz... cant wait until my roomies get home, that one is REALLY funny.


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2005)

one day i was at my dad's house and i heard him dying of laughter. so i go in his room and he and my son are looking at car magazines with the models. anyway here's my son saying "oh papa look at the cute chickens!!"     (chics)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2005)

ROFL middie!!!


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2005)

did i mention he was only 4????????  
lmao


----------

